# Additional driver on a car rental



## carolbol (Jul 13, 2006)

I will be renting a car in Florida for two weeks.  Does anyone know which companies do not charge for an additional driver which WILL NOT BE THE SPOUSE?

Also, do all companies allow the spouse to be added without additional charges?


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 13, 2006)

Alamo let's you add a 2nd driver without additional charge.


----------



## Kozman (Jul 13, 2006)

I think Hertz will not charge for an additional driver if BOTH are AAA members.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2006)

DorotaG said:
			
		

> Alamo let's you add a 2nd driver without additional charge.



Unless you're in Hawaii.  Unless their policy has changed even a spouse is charged as an additional driver.  We discovered this several years ago.

The companies I know do not charge the spouse as an additional driver are Avis and National.


----------



## rnsnake (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually Alamo does charge $8/day for extra driver. We were in Orlando last month and I wanted to take me off of being the driver and or add my wife. The manager in the little booth in the parking structure, added my wife free of charge. He said he would waive the extra charge for us since it was nearly midnight when we arrived.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 13, 2006)

rnsnake said:
			
		

> Actually Alamo does charge $8/day for extra driver. We were in Orlando last month and I wanted to take me off of being the driver and or add my wife. The manager in the little booth in the parking structure, added my wife free of charge. He said he would waive the extra charge for us since it was nearly midnight when we arrived.


Heck, you did better then us.  We arrived to rent our car at Alamo at about 1AM because of a 4 hour flight delay and when they told us $8 extra per day for a second driver we said forget it and they did.  That was that and only my wife drove.
Bart


----------



## BevL (Jul 13, 2006)

If you rent Alamo through Costco's site, an extra driver is included at no charge.  I've never been asked for any proof that I am a Costco member when I pick up the car, although I am one.

Bev


----------



## Janis (Jul 13, 2006)

I believe Enterprise lets you add a driver. I'm not sure, however, if it has to be a spouse.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 13, 2006)

I fyou rent Alamo thru costco's site there is no charge ofr an additonal driver or if you are a memebr of Alamo's frequent renter program


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Bev and Howard but guess what.  I did my Alamo using Costco code and it didn't matter in Florida.
Bart


----------



## Dollie (Jul 14, 2006)

I use Budget (I am a member of their RapidRez) and have no problem adding a second driver (family member) at no charge, even in Hawai`i.  Thrifty (I am also a member here) had said that there was no charged for the second driver, but when we arrived in Hawai`i this winter, they wanted to charge us for the additional driver.  I said that I was told there was no charge (which I had been told when I joined) and they waived the fee.


----------



## Pronkster (Jul 14, 2006)

In Vegas you can add a second driver at no additional cost.  I was told this is the only location they offer this.


----------



## Pronkster (Jul 14, 2006)

Oops forgot to say this is with Alamo.


----------



## carolbol (Jul 17, 2006)

I just booked through Alamo for our two weeks in Florida, actually twice.

The first time, I didn't see anything about additional drivers free on my confirmation. (just a note stating that additional drivers should be added at  the counter)

Then I went to the BJ's site, since I am a member.  I received a better rate and on the the confirmation receipt, it states we are allowed an additional driver.        The first confirmation from Alamo did not state that.

So, I am presuming that BJ's (and probably Costco) have an additional driver included in their contract with Alamo.


----------



## rschallig (Jul 18, 2006)

Perhaps I am missing something . . .  but doesn't your car insurance policy cover husband and wife when renting a car?


----------



## JT62 (Jul 18, 2006)

BevL said:
			
		

> If you rent Alamo through Costco's site, an extra driver is included at no charge.  I've never been asked for any proof that I am a Costco member when I pick up the car, although I am one.
> 
> Bev




I just rented through Alamo (returned home last night) and used the Costco code. Alamo tried to charge me the extra $8 per day, so it was a good thing that I brought along the confirmation, stating that the extra driver was free.

JT


----------



## suesam (Jul 18, 2006)

We just had this discussion last week! While on Hilton Head we called our insurance agent and asked if we were both covered while driving the rental car even though I was not listed as the second driver. He said yes definitely. So what is the point of requiring an extra $8.00 a day, which is what our rental company said they wanted? We read our contract and it was pretty vague. 
My sil did drive theirs without being listed as the second driver, I did not. But neither of us got in an accident. But again..... if my insurance company is paying why would we need to be listed?? 

Hmmmmm


----------



## icydog (Jul 22, 2006)

Alamo allows a second driver through the Costco Site but I thought it had to be a spouse.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm a member of National's Emerald Club, and I believe Emerald Club members can add a driver for free, although I'm not sure.  I got my Emerald Club membership via www.mousesavers.com (see the car rental page)



			
				rschallig said:
			
		

> Perhaps I am missing something . . .  but doesn't your car insurance policy cover husband and wife when renting a car?


Well, even if your insurance covers both of you, the car company can still charge a fee for an additional driver.  But I'm not sure what they can do to you if you don't pay it and have an additional driver anyway...


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Aug 11, 2006)

suesam said:
			
		

> We just had this discussion last week! While on Hilton Head we called our insurance agent and asked if we were both covered while driving the rental car even though I was not listed as the second driver. He said yes definitely. So what is the point of requiring an extra $8.00 a day, which is what our rental company said they wanted? We read our contract and it was pretty vague.
> My sil did drive theirs without being listed as the second driver, I did not. But neither of us got in an accident. But again..... if my insurance company is paying why would we need to be listed??
> 
> Hmmmmm




This whole second driver is just another shill.

I mean, it makes sense to have two people driving so that one driver does not get too tired - escpecially on a long haul - or at least so I would think. So unless anyone has different info, we should all do as the above quote suggests!!! Just drive!!!


----------



## philemer (Aug 11, 2006)

My 'guess' is that a 2nd driver charge only matters if you purchase add-on insurance from the rental co. For instance, if you buy the CDW from the rental co. and only are authorized for one driver, and another driver gets in an accident, then your CDW coverage would be void & you'd have to fall back on your personal auto policy (and the credit card company).

In the future I'm not worrying about a 2nd driver & I turn down the extra add-on ins. anyway. AMEX and my auto carrier will take care of me. JMHO

Phil


----------



## carolbol (Aug 14, 2006)

I decided to call my auto insurance company. (State Farm).  They said that whoever's name is listed on our policy would be covered if one of us rented a car. That includes the under 25 year old's if they are listed on your personal insurance as additional drivers.    Car rental companies can charge anything they want including extra fees for extra drivers.  I don't know what they can do to you if you have an accident and are not listed.  You are insured.

The way I see it is: if you purchase that extra insurance from them to cover you for your collision and comp deductibles , your other family members covered under your insurance policy which are not listed with the rental company as additional drivers will not be covered by the car rental's insurance for their names wouldn't be on that policy.   If you don't purchase the additional insurance, you all would all have the same coverage you drive with every day.

We have another couple going with us.  The one additional driver which we are allowed will be my brother-in-law.  This way all four of us can drive.  If  they want to do something and we want to stay on the beach, etc. they have the use of the car.


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 19, 2006)

The additional driver, like most fees, is charged simply 'because they can'.  It is applied regardless of CDW.

As most people have noted, many programs, like AAA, force the companies to waive the fee.  Most business contracts and probably elite (gold card) programs also eliminate the charge.


----------



## luvacation (Aug 19, 2006)

Using the Entertainment discount also should waive the additional driver fee.

 But after reading the above replies, it makes sense that if you are covered by your own insurance, you really don't need to give them extra money for nothing.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 19, 2006)

*2nd driver*

The second driver charge has NOTHING to do with insurance.  It has to do with them making money.  When you get a pizza and add another topping they charge you.  Its the same concept.  However, if its the second driver that is involved in an accident for example and you didn't arrange for a second driver, I believe it voids the rental agreement.  Now what is the effect of that?  It depends on each individual rental agreement and what is specified in it.


----------



## RonaldCol (Aug 19, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> The second driver charge has NOTHING to do with insurance.  It has to do with them making money.  When you get a pizza and add another topping they charge you.  Its the same concept.  However, if its the second driver that is involved in an accident for example and you didn't arrange for a second driver, I believe it voids the rental agreement.  Now what is the effect of that?  It depends on each individual rental agreement and what is specified in it.



Yes, it would be interesting to see what "voiding a rental agreement" means in legal terms. Does that mean that the driver who is not covered by a second driver payment to the rental company is not liable for any damages to the rental car? I wonder how viable that argument is?


----------



## derb (Aug 20, 2006)

If you are using a credit card in lieu of CDW, and who wouldn't, check with the CC Co on the second driver.  Some require the 2nd drived to be listed on the rental agreement in order for the CC coverage to be in effect.


----------



## carolbol (Sep 5, 2006)

When we rented the Alamo car, I asked.  The clerk said that if we had an unauthorized driver and was pulled over for either a ticket or an accident, the car would be impounded by the police and we would be responsible for the fees and fines.   Whether that is true or not, I don't know.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 5, 2006)

Do the rental agency's perform any type of driver's or credit check?  In that case, they should have the right to know everyone who might drive the car.   If I was letting someone drive my car, I'd certainly want to know if was a 50yr old father or his 25yr old son.

  I will agree that in most cases, personal auto insurance, followed by credit car rental insurance, should eliminate the need to pay extra for insurance from the rental agency.  However I'm not convinced this is good enough if you don't tell the rental agency everyone who will be driving.  I'll need some more convincing on that...

Jeff


----------



## Dori (Sep 8, 2006)

I just booked through Dollar, using the code on the back page of the new Endless Vacation.  There is no charge for an extra driver.  Finally EV is good for something!  LOL!

Dori


----------

